# Kleider und Gewänder



## TheChabon

No logro entender la diferencia. En los diccionarios Gewänder parece referirse más a 'vestido' (vestido largo, o túnica), así que sería 'ropa y vestido'?


----------



## Thomas1

Hola

  Estas son las definiciones que da mi diccionario:*Das Kleid *
*1* ein Kleidungsstück für Frauen, das _meist_ von den Schultern bis etwa zu den Knien reicht <ein langärmliges, kurzärmliges, ärmelloses, hochgeschlossenes, tief ausgeschnittenes, schulterfreies Kleid; ein Kleid anziehen, tragen, anhaben, ausziehen> 
[…]
*2 *_nur Pl __[FONT=Uc_220]È[/FONT]_ Kleidung <die Kleider anziehen, anlegen, ausziehen, ablegen, wechseln>
(c) 2003 Langenscheidt KG Berlin und München 

*Das Gewand*
*1* ein langes, weites Kleidungsstück (ohne Gürtel), das _besonders_ bei bestimmten feierlichen Anlässen oder in verschiedenen Kulturen als Oberbekleidung getragen wird/wurde <ein Gewand anlegen, ablegen>: _die Gewänder der alten Griechen_; _Der Opernchor schritt in wallenden Gewändern auf die Bühne_
*2 *_südd (A) (CH) __[FONT=Uc_220]È[/FONT]_ Kleidung
*3 *_nur Sg_; die äußere Gestaltung, die Aufmachung einer Sache: _Ab Januar bieten wir unseren Katalog in neuem Gewand an_
(c) 2003 Langenscheidt KG Berlin und München 
​Ambas palabras significan ropa pero _Gewand _(singular) se utiliza en alemán de Austria y Suiza, mientras que _Kleider _(plural) en alemán de Alemania. 
_Kleid _significa también vestido.
_Gewand _vestido largo, probablemente túnica como lo dices o toga.


----------



## Sidjanga

Gewänder tiene además una clara connotación histórica (también aquí). También se usa en contextos religiosos.
No obstante, en el cuento _Des Kaisers neue Kleider_ -_El traje nuevo del emperador_, en castellano- no se dice _Gewand _(y si se dijera, tendría que ser _Gewand_, no _Gewänder_ aquí, dado que se trata de solamente un "traje").


----------



## TheChabon

Esto es muy difícil. 

: )

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Thomas1

Sigianga said:


> Gewänder tiene además una clara connotación histórica (también aquí). También se usa en contextos religiosos.
> [...]


    Son los tres vestidos (negro, gris y rojo) ein Gewand, ¿no? ¿Y los vestidos blancos que llevan dos personas también se llaman ein Gewand?


----------



## Sidjanga

Thomas1 said:


> Son los tres vestidos (negro, gris y rojo) ein Gewand, ¿no? ¿Y los vestidos blancos que llevan dos personas también se llaman ein Gewand?


_*Ge*wand _es un término con significado colectivo, y como tal es en principio muy general. En realidad, toda indumentaria más o menos holgada que se pueda poner una persona puede ser llamada _Gewand _- mientras que el plural (_Gewänder_) es todavía más general y, además de ser el plural normal de _Gewand_, puede referirse a "indumentaria en general". 

Será simplemente porque la palabra ya casi no se usa en el lenguaje diario hoy en día que tenga esas connontaciones históricas.
Donde sí se sigue usando, además del contexto religioso y ocasiones más bien especiales, es en el sur de la región de habla alemana (y ahí suele pronunciarse _G'wand_ [gvand], es bastante coloquial/dialectal y significa simplemente "ropa").

En la edición electrónica del _Duden _de 2001 dice:





> *Ge*|*wand*,  das; -[e]s, Gewänder [...] (geh.*, sonst österr. u. südd.): [bei bestimmten Anlässen getragenes, festliches, langes, weites] Kleidungsstück: ein lang herabwallendes, indisches G.; liturgische Gewänder (von den Liturgen der christlichen Kirchen beim Gottesdienst getragene besondere Kleidungsstücke) [...]
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


*_gehoben_: en el lenguaje elevado


----------



## TheChabon

Para el germanoparlante nativo, ¿se reconoce de alguna manera una relación subyacente entre los significados de _Wand_ y _Gewand_?

[Edit:] Si un germanoparlante quisiera decir _Gewand_ en español pensando en alemán, ¿le saldría algo como 'paredez', 'emparedamiento', 'paredación', 'paramentación', ('envoltura en una superficie')?


----------



## Geviert

Hola Thechabon:

la definición de Thomas1 y la explicación de Sindjanga, en lo que se rifiere al prefijo _Ge_- perteneciente a los _Kollektiva_ (_Berg, Ge-birge, Vier, Ge-viert, Ge-wölk, Ge-lände_), podrían ser suficientes. Lo importante del _Gewand _es que es una única pieza de vestir, un _Tuch_ (generalmente sin cinturón) de uso corriente antiguamente (ver los links) y que ahora tiene uso festivo, litúrgico: *túnica *me parece correcto, podrías usar también *peplo* o *quitón *pero esto depende del contexto (griego).

Si tenemos en consideración estas aproximaciones, entonces la relación subyacente que te preguntas (el étimo) es entre _Ge-wand_, en el sentido de _wenden _(drehen, umdrehen, girar), por la simplicidad de uso y corte de estos indumentos.  El Ge- haría referencia a la totalidad (Gesamtheit) de la pieza, del vestido en sí. Si necesitas ser más preciso, entonces tienes que hacer la siguiente reconstrucción (cfr. Kluge). Subrayo lo más importante. Si necesitas saber las abreviaturas avísame:

_Gewand_, mhd. _gewant_, ahd. _giwant _Stammwort. Ableitung zu *wenden*. In älterer Zeit bedeutet es "*Wendung*" und "*Gewendetes*" und kann sich so auch auf *Tuch*ballen beziehen, in denen das Tuch gefaltet, also gewendet ist. In der Bedeutung "Kleid" dürfte das Wort aber eine Umdeutung aus älterem mhd. gewäte, gewAte, ahd. giwAti, giwAdi "Kleidung" sein. Dieses bedeutet ursprünglich "Gewebe" und gehört zu weben; das einfache Wort ahd. _wät_, mhd. _wäte_ (aprox.) bedeutete ebenfalls "Kleid". S. auch _Leinwand_, _Wat_.


----------



## TheChabon

Buenísima la explicación (a la que le voy a sacar mucho provecho), y que me llevó a esta explicación del Grimm, 
 wand schlieszt sich etymologisch jedenfalls an winden an
y 
WINDEN , st. v.; wand, wände, gewunden. 
I. herkunft und form. 
1) ahd wintan, mhd. winden, as. windan sich wenden, ags. windan, goth. bi-windan umwinden, an. vinda (vindr sich windend), ndl. winden, ndd. und vielfach md. winne(n), engl. wind, etc. 

Con lo que mi pregunta reformulada (que es independiente del significado de _Gewand_, pero se relaciona), sería si el germanoparlante de alguna manera percibe esa relación entre los dos términos hoy en día. 

[Probablemente sea una pregunta obvia para un germanoparlante, ¡pero para mí no lo es!]


----------



## Geviert

> Con lo que mi pregunta reformulada (que es independiente del significado de _Gewand_, pero se relaciona), sería si el germanoparlante de alguna manera percibe esa relación entre los dos términos hoy en día.
> 
> [Probablemente sea una pregunta obvia para un germanoparlante, ¡pero para mí no lo es!


Diría que no. Salvo que sea un germanista, un _Sprachwissenschaftler_, un curioso disciplinado en cuestiones de lenguaje o finalmente un forero nuestro , _e_stas relaciones el alemán medio no las nota en lo más mínimo. Si a esto le añades la actual actitud cultural "*anti*séptica" y expiatoria hacia todo lo que sea _alemán_ (post-45), mucho peor aún. El ciudadano medio no tiene, además, conocimiento de la potencialidad de la propia lengua (vale para todos los nativos en relación a la propia lengua materna). Los que estudian el alemán como lengua extranjera tienen más posibilidades de notar estas relaciones (como tú por ejemplo), porque tienen una actitud reflexiva (mejor si comparativa) ante el sistema que desean dominar (actitud dolorosa y mística ). En mi grupo de germanistas (uno hasta reconocido _bundesweit _diría) siempre es una completa sorpresa discutir sobre estas cosas, imagina un alemán medio. (yo no soy germanista, soy sólo severamente curioso).


----------

